# Noob question on finger mullet



## Mackers (Jun 24, 2015)

So my son and I started surf fishing last summer, but didn't add a cast net to our growing pile o gear until later in the summer. I have searched and searched, but cannot find anything about when I can expect to start seeing finger mullet in the surf. I know there are runs later in the year, but are they there all year? Thanks.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

You should be seeing them in May in your area of SC.


----------



## Mackers (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks and it looks like i need to update my info. I am in Wilmington nc now, so I would guess that will add a couple weeks or so?


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes... Good luck.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

What I do with my finger mullet

Since finding them and catching them can be hit or miss, and when you do catch them, you seem to catch many, I like to put them in gallon sized, zip lock bags. I lay them flat and make one layer, seal the bag and freeze them. The flat bags stack nicely in the freezer, and the mullet thaw quicker than in a random pile. I will just toss a bag in the cooler when I head out, then let it sit out while I get set up. By that time they are ready to go.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

A vacuum sealer is a good investment


----------



## Mackers (Jun 24, 2015)

We tried Freezing a few times, but whenever we used it, it never stayed on the hook well. I usually cut it into 3rds when putting on the hook. Also I froze in the salt water from the beach. Am I doing something wrong? Will a vacuum sealer be significantly better?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Frozen mullet will get mushy quickly


----------



## Got Skunked (Mar 26, 2016)

I us to put a lot in a zip lock bag and they would get mushy and fall of fairly quickly once they started to defrost, iv since learned to just put like 4-5 in a smaller sandwich bag and bring multiple bags and leave them under ice until im about to need them, last much longer this way.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

How about salting them? Never tried it or heard about it, but it works with shrimp, clams and squid.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I salt mine, they do not get so mushy when you salt and freeze them. I put my mullet in heavy salt brine( lots of salt, water & ice) for couple hours, then put 10 to 12 mullet in a small freezer container with brine solution (salt & water) then in my freezer . I pull out a container to fish with. If I find fresh mullet I use them , if not I use the salted mullet and what I don't use I put back in freezer.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Brine them then vacuum pack. After thawing, heavily salt them kosher salt. Takes a bit of the mush out of them.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

You guys are making me hungry


----------

